# 2009 Camaro Police Interceptor



## Atlantis

I've always wondered what 2009 Camaro would lookl like in Police colors. Well, now I know. This is what if instead of the Camaro was used instead of the Dodge Charger. 
It's done in the colors of the Cullman City Police Department.


----------



## fluke

COOL! :thumbsup: 

Our local PD uses some chargers ..one Officer I spoke with said "the higher ranks get those but some times its a lottery" They all want to drive the Chargers....and they do look sweet! Some are in plain black but this is the standard cruiser.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Looks awesome! I have a stack of police car models I need to build. Just can't seem to get it together though. Perhaps some doughnuts might help!


----------



## Auroranut

Nice work Atlantis! Very clean build!

Chris.


----------



## superduty455

Looking good! I suspect we'll see some Police cruisers in Camaro form soon. Have you seen the Camaro Pace Car for the Daytona 500? Looks great! 
Nice build, has the menacing look the cop cars have to have.
Chris


----------



## Just Plain Al

I don't think I've ever seen a 2-door police car in real life. You've proven the Camaro would look awesome as a cruiser. Nice build.


----------



## Magesblood

Paint it grabber yellow and put the Autobots emblem on it and you're in business!


----------

